# A water spigot



## G. Ike (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey guys,
This is my first attempt at any real post production. I saw the picture as it came out of the camera and decided it needed a little something more. I ran it through the Film Grain filter on Photoshop as well as a few other minor adjustments. I'm pleased with the results, does anyone have any comments or constructive criticism? Thanks in advance,
George


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 2, 2008)

The problems I see:

* huge chunks of blown out areas
* Loss of details/posterization
* over-sharpening halos (left part of the handle)


----------

